# Partition irrécupérable (65Go) après tentative d'installation Windows



## samsamm (27 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Premier post sur le forum donc je me présente également, enchanté à tous.

Voilà, j'ai envie de faire une partition Windows 10 sur mon Macbook Pro de 2015 qui a 128SSD, et avec lequel j'ai deja reussi une partition il y a environ 1 an (que j'ai supprimée car plus d'utilité à l'époque).
Le souci c'est que j'en ai de nouveau  besoin et je me retrouve embêté car au moment de créer la partition, j'ai eu le message d'erreur m'indiquant que la partition n'avait pas pu s'effectuer. J'ai toujours le BOOTCAMP partition qui me choppe 70Go et je suis bloqué. J'aimerais bien réussir ma partition afin d'installer Windows 10. Je précise que j'ai pris le ISO sur le site officiel de Windows.

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> j'ai deja reussi une partition il y a environ 1 an (que j'ai supprimée car plus d'utilité à l'époque).


Et tu as fait la suppression de la partition comment ? Par défaut, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui proposera une désinstallation qui sera propre.

Sinon, par curiosité tu lances le Terminal qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...tu valides avec la touche Entrée en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.








Comme tu as un tout petit SSD de 128, voir de 121 Go, j'ai le sentiment que ça être trop juste.


----------



## samsamm (30 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Et tu as fait la suppression de la partition comment ? Par défaut, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp qui proposera une désinstallation qui sera propre.
> 
> Sinon, par curiosité tu lances le Terminal qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ...




Salut Locke merci pour ta réponse, j'ai finalement réussi à remettre la partition BOOTCAMP en reconvertissant le disque BOOTCAMP en NTFS dans les options de l'Assistant. Il était en Fat32. 

Tout va bien j'ai pu faire ma partition Windows avec le ISO 1803, pas le 1809 cette fois-ci. 


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2019)

samsamm a dit:


> Salut Locke merci pour ta réponse, j'ai finalement réussi à remettre la partition BOOTCAMP en reconvertissant le disque BOOTCAMP en NTFS dans les options de l'Assistant. Il était en Fat32.


Par défaut, c'est ce que prépare Assistant Boot Camp et c'est à l'utilisateur de faire le formatage en NTFS depuis l'interface d'installation de Windows.


samsamm a dit:


> Tout va bien j'ai pu faire ma partition Windows avec le ISO 1803, pas le 1809 cette fois-ci.


Et pourtant ce n'est pas faute d'insister très lourdement sur cette version. L'essentiel est que tu y sois parvenu.

Et je vais te faire un petit scoop, dans la prochaine mise à jour de Windows 10 qui aura comme numéro de version la 1903, Microsoft va imposer une occupation obligatoire de 7 Go pour pouvoir faire les mises à jours. Donc le minimum légal pour installer Windows sera bien de 64 Go comme le préconise Apple dans son protocole...


----------

